
New Service Blocks EU Users So Companies Can Save on GDPR Compliance - beefhash
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/new-service-blocks-eu-users-so-companies-can-save-thousands-on-gdpr-compliance/
======
mtmail
earlier discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16991185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16991185)

